# G15 - nachrichten von PCGH?



## Schluwel (23. März 2009)

Servus,
das wärs doch mal oder? die Nachrichten von PCGH auf dem Display der G15/G19. Was haltet ihr davon?!

Schluwel


----------



## Falk (23. März 2009)

Wenn es eine Lösung gibt um RSS-Feeds auf der Tastatur anzuzeigen sollte das kein großes Problem sein.


----------



## Schluwel (23. März 2009)

also ich weis nicht wie ich das gemacht hab aber irgendwann hab ich mal an meiner Tastatur geswiched und auf einmal kamen englische "game news.." muss mal nachforschen^^


----------



## Klausr (23. März 2009)

Damit sollte es gehn ^^


----------



## Schluwel (23. März 2009)

cool ^^ hoffentlich kann da mal einer die PCGH Nachrichten reinhauen ^^


----------



## MiTx (23. März 2009)

Schau mal rechts auf dem pcgh.de Fenster... Da ist ein kleiner Kasten mit Services. Dort ist ein Punkt mit Namen pcgh.de als RSS

Das gibts schon recht lange


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (24. März 2009)

Das funktioniert doch wunderbar mit dem Logitech eigenen RSS-Reader.
Einfach den schon von JohnnyKatapultski angebenen Link nutzen und schwups hat mans auf'm Display 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eVoX (24. März 2009)

Und wie machs ich genau, diese Feed abonnieren mit....?


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (24. März 2009)

Also du musst den Logitech LCD Manager öffnen, dann klickst du unter Programme auf den GamePanel-RSS-Reader.
Nun wird der "Konfigurieren..."-Button anklickbar, bitte draufklicken 
Danach öffnet sich ein Fenster in welchem man seine Feeds verwalten kann.

Nun einfach einen neuen Feed abonnieren und als Adresse diese nehmen:

```
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/feed.cfm?format=atom1
```
Fertig 

PS: Wenn es nicht direkt übernommen wird, einfach mal den LCD Manager neustarten.


----------



## eVoX (25. März 2009)

Danke dir, hat problemlos geklappt.


----------



## Schluwel (30. März 2009)

jawoll bei mir hats nun auch geklappt ^^ 

Dankeschön^^


----------



## Schluwel (16. Mai 2009)

huh? es hat ewig geklaptt un was is nu? der rss is weg im lcd manager, need help


----------



## MiTx (16. Mai 2009)

reinstall...


----------



## Stingray93 (16. Mai 2009)

Hui hab das dadurch auch grad für meine G15 entdeckt... geile sache!


----------



## ShadowAlien (17. Mai 2009)

G15 ftw ^^


----------



## ich558 (21. Mai 2009)

Echt super
Funktioniert bestens


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. Mai 2009)

Schluwel schrieb:


> also ich weis nicht wie ich das gemacht hab aber irgendwann hab ich mal an meiner Tastatur *geswiched *und auf einmal kamen englische "game news.." muss mal nachforschen^^



Ich sollte manchmal evtl langsamer lesen.  Erst nach mehreren Anläufen habe ich das richtige verstanden.... 

@Topic: Was ist der Sinn dahinter, wenn man irgendwelche Überschriften auf dem Display anzeigen lässt? Beim Zocken guckt man da eh nich drauf und wenn ich ohnehin auf der PCGH-Homepage bin, kann ichs auch gleich richtig lesen.


----------

